# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cistal esmerilado.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches esta vez subo una parte de la observación que es el portaobjeto.
Subo unas fotos de como se ve o mejor dicho como es la fotografia del un cristal esmerilado visto a través de un micro.





Seguirá...

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2017),HUESITO (04-nov-2017),JMTrigos (05-nov-2017),Jonasino (04-nov-2017),Los terrines (04-nov-2017),perdiguera (05-nov-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

El cristal sa rañao... :Embarrassment: 
Gracias tocayo  saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (05-nov-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches de nuevo, acabo el tema del cristal esmerilado con tres fotos más.







Bueno compañeros como podéis ver los micros dan bastante juego.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2017),HUESITO (06-nov-2017),Jonasino (11-nov-2017),Los terrines (06-nov-2017)

----------

